# WAXING Board - Bindings on or off?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

How many of you remove your bindings before waxing and ironing your board? I hear if you do not take the bindings off the screws may expand from the heat and put bubbles in the bottom or your board. Anybody had this happen?

Blue


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Havent had it happen to me....but thats because I take my bindings off whenever I wax =)...just in case, lol.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Blue Streak said:


> How many of you remove your bindings before waxing and ironing your board? I hear if you do not take the bindings off the screws may expand from the heat and put bubbles in the bottom or your board. Anybody had this happen?
> 
> Blue


The screws will not expand that much. You should at least loosen your bindings before waxing so you don't give yourself extra scraping work because of the base being sucked in by your bindings.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What snowolf said...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I have never taken the bindings off nor have even loosened them. If you are waxing correctly, you will not get the base even close to hot enough to cause damage like you are worried about. Keep the iron moving. The only advantage to loosening the bindings is to make the scraping a bit easier, because wax will deposit thicker where the bindings are mounted. For more about waxing look at our tips section above, I have posted a video of a complete wax job.


Thanks, I'll just loosen them a bit and let my wife do the ironing


----------

